# Angeln in Lemmer



## Luki2408 (25. Mai 2018)

Servus Angelfreunde,

am 26.05.2018 fahre ich mit einem Freund nach Lemmer zum angeln.
Wir haben dort ein Bungalow in dem Aquaronde-Park gemietet.

Wir fahren seit 2 Jahren schon nach Lemmer, waren jedoch nur minimal erfolgreich was das Angeln betrifft.
Kleine Barsche und einen kleineren Hecht konnten wir in den Wasserstraßen fangen
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch schon in diesem Forum aktiv, jedoch waren keine aktuellen Infos mehr rund um das Angeln in Lemmer vorhanden. Auch von dem tiefen Loch im Grote Brekken oder vom Woudagamaal haben wir schon ghört, jedoch nichts gefangen.

Wir haben auch ein Boot gemietet, also sind wir auch vom Boot aktiv.

Wir wollen hauptsächlich Raubfische mit der Spinnrute überlisten.
Wetter wird schön warm ca. 20-30 Grad.

Nun jetzt die Frage an EUCH:

Kennt jemand aktuelle Angelspots oder geheime Tipps rund um Lemmer?
Ist der Raubfischbestand auch in den Wasserstraßen vorhanden?
Welche Köder sind eventuell fängig?

Gerne den Beitrag mit Informationen und Wissen vollhauen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal im Vorraus.
Mal sehen was nächste Woche so geht!

Bis dahin sage ich Petri Heil! 
#6


----------



## Gast (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer*

Hi,
die Bestimmungen fürs Ijsselmeer sind euch bekannt ?
Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Luki2408 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer*

Ja sind uns bekannt.
 Vielen Dank


----------



## Luki2408 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer*

Irgendjemand der Tipps und Infos hat?:q


----------



## Jim1979 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
Ich fahre nächste Woche mit meiner Familie nach Lemmer in den Aquarando Park.Ich weiß auch(Internet) das ich den Vispas bei Pets Place kaufen kann.Aber bekomme ich dort auch Maden,Würmer oder Futter usw?
Danke schon mal im vorraus
Mfg Jim


----------

